

Startup Quote: Noah Everett, Founder, Twitpic - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8969807806/dont-worry-about-funding-if-you-dont-need-it

======
raychancc
Don’t worry about funding if you don’t need it. Today it’s cheaper to start a
business than ever.

\- Noah Everett (@noaheverett)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8969807806/>

